# Wife's first Tarpon



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well we finally made it out and gave it a shot. 

She did it all on her own. spotted the roll and made the cast. She had a heck of a fight. I'm proud of her, she never gave up. 

We marked the length on the boat and measured it. I didnt get the fork length but overall length was about 84"-90". Unfort, didnt have a tape for the girth. Any ideas on the weight for you Tarpon pros?


Ended up 1 for 1 on Saturday afternoon. Got to see a lot and able to gain a better feel what we are looking for, Sunday we gave it another shot and went 0 for 1. But did not get a good id on it. Could have been a shark... happened to quick and she shook the hook before we could get a jump. Lots of bait out there.


We tried to stay out of they of all the tournament guys hope we didnt upset to many people.... Had a few pointers from a friend after one etiquette mistake. Learned from that and just kept our distance. 


We will have a trolling motor hopefully by the end of the week. Guessing an Auto Pilot one will be the best? ???



Hope to meet more of you guys in the future and help on the research.



James


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

nice one man!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey congratulations! That's fantastic.

Good luck on your next trip. If this was your first, you got spoiled early! 

My experience with trolling motors is that a lot of boats can be steered by using the main engine as a rudder with the troller locked in place. Not sure about yours, but maybe. BC will probably have an opinion. Get great batteries and a 36V motor if you're really serious, 24V system at a minimum.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

One really nice Silver King, great job !


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

No one in the tournament caught one that big that I know of although Marc had one around 170... Maybe she can give us some tips.

I have the 36 volt .... Minkota 101... remote... it is great... there is a softwear program with a few $$$ attachments that will tie into a Hummiingbird.. HD depth finder that will do amazing things... comes out next year.... look at Hummingbirds website.

The present motor will anchor you... stay in one spot... keep a magnet direction or a direction with correction for wind and tide.

TC


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice fish! Congratulations to both you and your wife.


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hunter / TC, Many thanks. I think I'll go with the 101 36v. BC pointed me in that direction before and couldn't realize the purpose until after this past weekend. It all makes sense now. 

Look forward to seeing you guys out there this weekend provided the weather cooperates. 

James


----------



## LiveAction (Jan 29, 2013)

Great photos!


----------

